# Maltese Mystery...



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay. I need someone to fess up.olice: I got a notice from the desk downstairs that I have a package. I go down and of course the package isn't for me...it's for Tyler. :thumbsup:. It's from PrideBites and it's this adorable pop up toy box!!!! So cute with the most adorable Maltese pic on it. But no sign at all whom it's from. :brownbag: I would love to find out. I love it.







I posted on FB and no word there so going to Tyler's SM family.:wub:SaveSave
Save​


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder who could have sent it? We need Sylvia's investigative skills.

Rumor has it that the picture is a hand drawing of Tyler. This was the first time I saw the option of either a photo or a hand drawing. Hope the color is right. I love ordering from Pridebites, but it takes 6 weeks to get the item made. You sort of get worried the order was lost because they do not keep you well informed. But otherwise great company to work with. When I had ordered Matilda's blanket with her picture on it from them. The shipper recorded the package as damaged. Even though the blanket was fine, Pridebites created another one without even telling me and shipped it to Paula. 

I hope you enjoy it. It is bigger than I thought it would be (remember the alligator).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, great job on surprising them! You created quite the mystery! 

This is adorable!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha! Mystery solved! Way to go Walter!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a lovely gift. Enjoy!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I had a feeling it was Walter. He seems like such a thoughtful and caring person. Such a beautiful gift. Love it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I wonder who could have sent it? We need Sylvia's investigative skills.
> 
> Rumor has it that the picture is a hand drawing of Tyler. This was the first time I saw the option of either a photo or a hand drawing. Hope the color is right. I love ordering from Pridebites, but it takes 6 weeks to get the item made. You sort of get worried the order was lost because they do not keep you well informed. But otherwise great company to work with. When I had ordered Matilda's blanket with her picture on it from them. The shipper recorded the package as damaged. Even though the blanket was fine, Pridebites created another one without even telling me and shipped it to Paula.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I also had a feeling it was Walter. I bet he put Alexis up to it


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I wonder who could have sent it? We need Sylvia's investigative skills.
> 
> Rumor has it that the picture is a hand drawing of Tyler. This was the first time I saw the option of either a photo or a hand drawing. Hope the color is right. I love ordering from Pridebites, but it takes 6 weeks to get the item made. You sort of get worried the order was lost because they do not keep you well informed. But otherwise great company to work with. When I had ordered Matilda's blanket with her picture on it from them. The shipper recorded the package as damaged. Even though the blanket was fine, Pridebites created another one without even telling me and shipped it to Paula.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. It is bigger than I thought it would be (remember the alligator).


Oh Walter, it was you!!!! You are really something. I put it out there on FB since I'm on there a lot more than here and with no replies I was thinking "Hmmm looks like it has Walter's and Lucky's paws all over it." And then Sylvia posted that she thought it might be you.
It's really beautiful. I love the color and that drawing of Tyler is amazing. It really looks like him. Great quality. I have to remember the company!!

You are so thoughtful. We don't deserve it but we love it. I love baskets for Tyler's things - his vests and leashes, his toys, even a fancy way to keep his wee wee pads at hand so you know it will be put to good use. 

Love you and Luck and thank you so much...for being you. :wub::wub:




mdbflorida said:


> I also had a feeling it was Walter. *I bet he put Alexis up to it*


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sounds like something she would do!! :thumbsup:
Save​


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So much fun!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah HA! ...and another mystery solved!!! 

Walter, you come up with the coolest stuff!! :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Walter, it was you!!!! You are really something. I put it out there on FB since I'm on there a lot more than here and with no replies I was thinking "Hmmm looks like it has Walter's and Lucky's paws all over it." And then Sylvia posted that she thought it might be you.
> It's really beautiful. I love the color and that drawing of Tyler is amazing. It really looks like him. Great quality. I have to remember the company!!
> 
> You are so thoughtful. We don't deserve it but we love it. I love baskets for Tyler's things - his vests and leashes, his toys, even a fancy way to keep his wee wee pads at hand so you know it will be put to good use.
> ...


Of course you and Tyler deserve it, but I am a little embarrassed because it really was not expensive. What I love is everything is customized, the fabric, piping, font, etc. and lots of color choices. I was worried about the hand drawing because I had never ordered one before from them. I found the company when I was looking for a customized blanket for Snowballs birthday.

BTW, how many times has Tyler sent a little toy or a t shirt, coffee mug, etc. You have been really good to us.

Sylvia is amazing, I knew she would instantly know who it was from.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, that's one of Walter's love gifts, he's such a amazing man, Sue the drawing looks just like little Tyler:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe...Walter...you are one special guy!
Sue...love your gift. It's perfect!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter is the best. He always chooses the most thoughtful gifts. I love the toy box and it does look like adorable Tyler.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought the drawing was based on the dog tags that Michelle creates. It's fun to try and figure out who it was. Very nice of you Walter!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So Walter I have one question. Would you please run for President? :thumbsup: I think we can all get behind that. Lucky would be your Chief of Staff and Alexa your VP. And we can all have cabinet positions. You already have a built in fan club/voter base. So would you please consider? You're smart, thoughtful, vegan, energy conscious, up on technology.... I'm in. :chili::chili:

BTW I wanted to mention that they did a great job making it a drawing (and yes it did remind me of Michelle's tag -- maybe from same photo?) and not only that but the fabric it's on is really soft -- I was stroking it and it felt like I was petting a dog. Okay now you may not want me in your "cabinet" but instead in a loony "bin" after that statement...but it really is soft.:huh:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> So Walter I have one question. Would you please run for President? :thumbsup: I think we can all get behind that. Lucky would be your Chief of Staff and Alexa your VP. And we can all have cabinet positions. You already have a built in fan club/voter base. So would you please consider? You're smart, thoughtful, vegan, energy conscious, up on technology.... I'm in. :chili::chili:
> 
> BTW I wanted to mention that they did a great job making it a drawing (and yes it did remind me of Michelle's tag -- maybe from same photo?) and not only that but the fabric it's on is really soft -- I was stroking it and it felt like I was petting a dog. Okay now you may not want me in your "cabinet" but instead in a loony "bin" after that statement...but it really is soft.:huh:


LOL Sue, it has a dog's face but it's not a dog. But if it makes you happy..:biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> So Walter I have one question. Would you please run for President? :thumbsup: I think we can all get behind that. Lucky would be your Chief of Staff and Alexa your VP. And we can all have cabinet positions. You already have a built in fan club/voter base. So would you please consider? You're smart, thoughtful, vegan, energy conscious, up on technology.... I'm in. :chili::chili:


Oh, no, Sue ... not Walter. He can contribute more to this world ... and, already does ... by not running for President or any other political office.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, no, Sue ... not Walter. He can contribute more to this world ... and, already does ... by not running for President or any other political office.



LOL it sounds like we are not going to share Walter with anyone.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You are all so sweet, but it gives me enormous joy, to see others happy. I have a basic philosophy, this is a quote from Steve Maraboli that I found on values.com that closely aligns with it.

Forget yesterday - it has already forgotten you. Don't sweat tomorrow - you haven't even met. Instead, open your eyes and your heart to a truly precious gift - today

To me it means enjoy the little things, live in the moment, and open your heart to the happiness of others, for within it you discover your own joy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> You are all so sweet, but it gives me enormous joy, to see others happy. I have a basic philosophy, this is a quote from Steve Maraboli that I found on values.com that closely aligns with it.
> 
> Forget yesterday - it has already forgotten you. Don't sweat tomorrow - you haven't even met. Instead, open your eyes and your heart to a truly precious gift - today
> 
> To me it means enjoy the little things, live in the moment, and open your heart to the happiness of others, for within it you discover your own joy.




good words to live by Walter :thumbsup:


----------

